# Reassimilation



## KarmaVictim (Nov 7, 2010)

So I was on the forum a few years ago, a fairly regular poster and a religious reader of posts. I can only imagine how much must have changed and wonder how much has stayed the same. Maybe I'll remember someone here. Maybe someone will remember me. But I've forgotten the forum almost as quickly as it has forgotten me, and I am a newbie again.

Hello again, all. I look forward to the hijinks and tomfoolery and story-swapping.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome back. Can I call you K.V? Please, it sounds awesome. Or just V, like V for Vendetta. Or Viennetta, I like that, a bit. . .not as dangerous. It can be though, I've heard some shocking stories about ice-cream.







Any way. . .I think that's all I can offer. Worst welcome ever? 

Good luck, look forward to reading/critiquing your stuff. Seeya round :salut:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 7, 2010)

As you can see, tomfoolery is still plentiful here. ( my God, is that ice cream, Bruno? It looks delicious.)
Welcome back KV.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 7, 2010)

Gumby said:


> ( my God, is that ice cream, Bruno? It looks delicious.)



Yes indeedy, that's some lovely Viennetta right there. I don't know if you get it in the USA. . . I know it's massive in Europe though. It is _very_ delicious. I prefer basic mint ice-cream if I'm having any, but I have a nice bit of V at Christmas, which is very soon! \\/


----------



## KarmaVictim (Nov 7, 2010)

Learn something new every day, I suppose. I had never heard of Viennetta before, but I'm glad I have now. I'll try to find some when -- if -- I make my way out to Europe next year. And for the record: Best welcome ever. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I did some looking around, they don't sell it at all in the US anymore, apparently. Can't even get it shipped. The best way I can describe it is a minty/chocolatey lasagne. . . highlight of my trip to Paris in 1999. Just a wee lad, seven years old, nothin' to lose. I actually got lost, but yourself doesn't count. They have great ice-cream there though. 

I spilled hot pastina down my leg about 10 minutes ago. Damn Viennettas, never one around when you bloody need it.

Any way, this has gotten so side-tracked it's ridiculous. I'll just say welcome again. . .welcome!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 8, 2010)

The minty/chocolatey lasagne thing doesn't sound very nice now I think of it, but it tastes better than it sounds. You can get a caramel variant too, as well as a couple others.






I'm just babbling now. . .so sorry. This is making me hungry, I'll stop.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 8, 2010)

Bruno, now you know Viennetta is not allowed at WF. Please put in my car and I'll be happy to get rid of it for you. 

Ahem. 

Hey, Karma. Welcome back!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## KangTheMad (Nov 8, 2010)

What? No Viennetta in the US? AN OUTRAGE! *gets a business idea* Oh my.

And welcome to the forums. . .Again!


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Nov 12, 2010)

There can never be too many enthusiasts of fine desserts in a group.  Welcome. -


----------



## craighallam (Nov 12, 2010)

Man, when you break through that crispy crust...

Ok, I want Veinnetta now. Damn you, Bruno! Damn you!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 12, 2010)

Mwahaha, the ice-cream connoisseur strikes again! *Flies off into the night*


----------



## garza (Nov 12, 2010)

The only place I've seen Viennetta in the U-S was at the home of the Sicilian family where I ate Sunday dinner for several years as a kid. They had several kinds of European ice cream shipped in every month and Viennetta was always on the list. 

Welcome back, Karma.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing how all of this started because I thought Viennetta sounded ever so slightly like vendetta 

You've certainly lived garza. Viennetta in Sicily eh? (sounds like a Tarantino movie) Rolls right off the tongue, they go hand-in-glove. I've had Tiramisu in Napoli. . .not as poetic-sounding for some reason. 

Welcome back KV! (again, again.)


----------



## garza (Nov 12, 2010)

No, no, Bruno. (I'll bet your teachers have used that a lot.) The Sicilian family lived in Biloxi, Mississippi. I've never been to Sicily, but I learned a lot about Sicilian and Tuscan culture at the dinner table. How I came to be a sort of adopted nephew or whatever is a long story. And vendetta was only whispered about. I was taught a good many Italian words by the fellows in the compound, none of which could be used at the dinner table. I learned how to rapid-fire a single shot eight-gauge shotgun - 20 rounds per minute if your co-ordination and wrist strength were good enough and if the recoil didn't knock it out of your hands. The first time I fired one it knocked me flat on my back. I was only about 11 and hadn't started to grow.

The Viennetta I remember was the minty sort, served with café au lait and crispy pastries, a French sort of desert served about an hour after dinner to cap an otherwise purely Italian meal.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 13, 2010)

I consider you one of my teachers garza 

Hopefully I'll have some stories to tell one day. I haven't done much in the 18 years since my conception. 

To-do-list:

Shoot large gun.

Crispy Pastries.

Read posts thoroughly.

Viennetta (check).


----------



## Gumby (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay, now I've gained 10 pounds just by reading through this post. Don't believe I've ever seen such a fattening introductory thread.


----------

